# Accéder à mon MAC depuis un PC



## noyer (27 Décembre 2005)

à tous !

J'ai un powerbook G4 que j'aime et que j'adore, et que je vais devoir "abandonner" pendant presque 2 mois à ma fille chérie que j'adore aussi.


Question : Existe t'il une possibilité d'accéder depuis le PC windows XP sur lequel je vais me retrouver, a mon logitiel de messagerie "Mail" qui contient tout mes anciens mails archivés, envoyés etc ...???   ainsi qu'a toutes mes photos ????


----------



## mactuxx (29 Décembre 2005)

Tu peut rapatrier tes mail et tes photos pour les copier dans le PC, (pour les mails utilise la fonction importer).
Sinon fait un réseau Entre les deux tu aura accès à tes photos sans êtres obligés de les transférer.


----------

